# Looking for legit source and anything that would be same results as the original Beastdrol



## bweaver1068 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Looking for legit source and anything that would be same results as the original Beastdrol*

Hey guys , I'm new here....I've been researching where to order some good gear from but can't seem to find any legit source. I have never ordered anything online so I'm kind hesitant to pull the trigger. The only thing I've really used was the original beastdrol by mr supps (actually a pro hormone) when it was still legal. Ever since then, about 3 years ago, I haven't found anything close to that. I was in the best shape I've ever been on when I took that. Trying to get back into the game again and get big and cut up. If anyone can tell me where to get something like it or where to get any legit good gear please let me know or PM me too. Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2016)

Im glad you took the time to read the rules..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

Asking for pm from strangers is a really great way to get scammed.  But hey its your money


----------



## bweaver1068 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just realized the rules...first rule of fight club.....sorry guys, I'll be a bit smarter smh


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2016)

bweaver1068 said:


> I just realized the rules...first rule of fight club.....sorry guys, I'll be a bit smarter smh



no one with a good quality source is just gonna give it up like that...You need to put your time in to find something worth a shit


----------



## Grinch (Jul 31, 2016)

You should heed the advice from the vets. Sticking around the forum and exploring you'll find an endless plethora of information and gay/homophobic jokes. Besides, all you have is time. If you take pride in taking care of yourself then the forum has endless benefits but if you're just looking to score, you're at the wrong place. There are threads I dug up from years ago that I've already incorporated into my diet, routine, and everyday lifestyle. And most of the dudes here are pretty solid. Won't steer you wrong unless you're a dumbass.


----------



## bweaver1068 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks man..I see you've been around here and I am sure you know your shit. Any other help you can give, I'm all ears


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 31, 2016)

What's beastdrol


----------



## Ryand (Aug 1, 2016)

I hear he is a 42 year old geologist from South Park Colorado. But that's mostly hearsay.


----------

